# Student vets discussing holistic medicine



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Thought this was interesting

Holistic medicine | Pre-Veterinary | Student Doctor Network


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Thats a very interesting thread from pre-vet students and current...well untul someone hijacks the thread about allbino arms a treatments....but good on them for respecting and even sharing their own natural experiences AND for not over-vaccinating


----------

